# Spiral or Straight



## oldhudson49 (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm cutting some mortises and my currant upcut spiral bit has been abused, so I'm getting a new one, and I'm wondering. Which is better to plunge and cut mortises spiral or straight? Here's a look at the work.
Thanks for reading.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

__





Carbide End Mill Store | Huge Selection of End Mill Sizes


High quality endmills for sale at everyday low prices. Search and buy carbide, cobalt,and HSS end mills from M.A. Ford, Titan USA, and HTC.




www.the-carbide-end-mill-store.com


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Between your two choices, I would go for a spiral upcut bit.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Spiral upcut for the win. They pull chips up out of the mortise as they cut. They shear rather than scrape as they move through the wood. Either will leave less burn marks if you move back and forth a little while plunging. 
4D


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

If you are rmaking a bunch of them. Go for solid carbide bits. They just keep cutting. Then give them a toss and get a new one.


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

Not all straight bits can be used in a plunge mode. You need a cutter across the bottom of the bit in order to plunge with it.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Definitely the spiral bit for mortises cut with a router. On a drill press, a Forstner bit is terrific as well.


----------



## Alphonse53 (12 mo ago)

oldhudson49 said:


> I'm cutting some mortises and my currant upcut spiral bit has been abused, so I'm getting a new one, and I'm wondering. Which is better to plunge and cut mortises spiral or straight? Here's a look at the work.
> Thanks for reading.


Search Ebay for a long center cutting carbide end mill with a shank to match your collet. You can usually find a wide selection of types and finishes, new and used.


----------

